# Endoscopic Hip iliopsoas tenotomy



## joanne71178 (Jul 25, 2012)

This patient had an Endoscopic Hip iliopsoas tenotomy and an arthroscopic iliopsoas bursectomy.  Would I use 27005 as a 'compare to' code for the tenotomy?  I also need help with the bursectomy.  Any ideas?  I appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 26, 2012)

joanne71178 said:


> This patient had an Endoscopic Hip iliopsoas tenotomy and an arthroscopic iliopsoas bursectomy.  Would I use 27005 as a 'compare to' code for the tenotomy?  I also need help with the bursectomy.  Any ideas?  I appreciate any thoughts.



both are unlisted 29999. yes 27005 for tenotomy and maybe 27060 for bursectomy comparison code


----------

